
Show HN: Benefits of working with JSON based virtual DOM - tobiu
https://medium.com/@tobiasuhlig/your-benefits-of-working-with-json-based-virtual-dom-7318a983da9e
======
hellbanTHIS
Woo. Gettin’ ideas.

